# Modification to CB  Cambridge fountain pen



## scotian12 (Mar 8, 2010)

I like the Cambridge pen but sometimes the black center band conflicts with the color of the wood or acrylic I am using. Does anyone have a technique for turning down the black plastic center band and replacing it with a more suitable material? How would this be done? Thanks for your help.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

*I turn a "little" ring*

I don't like the black plastic ring with lighter materials. I just turn a very small ring to cover it. I post a pix later.



scotian12 said:


> I like the Cambridge pen but sometimes the black center band conflicts with the color of the wood or acrylic I am using. Does anyone have a technique for turning down the black plastic center band and replacing it with a more suitable material? How would this be done? Thanks for your help. Darrell Eisner


----------



## scotian12 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you Andy. I will look forward to your pictures. I noticed that a number of members have viewed this thread so perhaps the solution to this  problem is of interest to others. If anyone else has a solution to the center band problem please feel free to contribute.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## Myron (Mar 18, 2010)

Pen Man showed you a picture, but did not answer your question


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I cut down the black plastic thing with a razor knife, meausre it with calipers, use that measurement as my drill size for the inside diameter, then turn a small ring that matches the contour of the pen.


----------



## scotian12 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Andy for the explanation and picture. The black centerband coupler will fit in a 1/2 inch collett chuck and I assume with a light touch of a skew its possible to trim a tiny bit off the outer edge of the coupler. Delicate work all around and you did a great job on fabricating a new ring.   Thanks   Darrell Eisner


----------



## 1dweeb (Mar 31, 2010)

Andy, I really like that pen. You did an outstanding job.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 1, 2010)

scotian12 said:


> Thanks Andy for the explanation and picture. The black centerband coupler will fit in a 1/2 inch collett chuck and I assume with a light touch of a skew its possible to trim a tiny bit off the outer edge of the coupler. Delicate work all around and you did a great job on fabricating a new ring. Thanks Darrell Eisner


 
Sandpaper was my weapon of choice on that little black ring, but I reckon a skew will do just as well.... Just not in my shakey hands.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 20, 2010)

I have made the cap that much longer and drilled a larger hole the diameter and depth of that band and recessed it into the cap, no CB.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glenn McCullough said:


> I have made the cap that much longer and drilled a larger hole the diameter and depth of that band and recessed it into the cap, no CB.


 Thanks Glenn!
If you have a picture your process, it would sure be helpful. I have tried to "recess" the little black center thing and could never get the pen to close right. I love the Cambridge, EXCEPT for that goofy black ring at the center band.


----------



## scotian12 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glenn...Thanks for your posting. You have come up with an alternative method of eliminating that CB. I would add my request to Andys that a picture and a short explanation would be helpful.  Thanks   Darrell Eisner


----------



## dow (Apr 21, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, as I haven't made a Cambridge yet, but what would keep you from just turning off the little black ring?


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

dow said:


> Excuse my ignorance, as I haven't made a Cambridge yet, but what would keep you from just turning off the little black ring?


 
Threads. 
The fluted design keeps from "over pressing" the centerband off the bottom of the top barrel. Perhaps we could cut it or turn it off as you suggest and then glue the CB to the plastic, THEN press it in?

Good thinking! The IAP will solve this, IMHO, design flaw!


----------



## dow (Apr 21, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Threads.



Ah.  I was afraid of that.


----------

